# Can I feed him toast?



## MoominMama (Apr 17, 2014)

I know this seems like a strange question, but I was wondering if Moomin was allowed to eat toast? People always said that you could feed wild hedgehogs milk and bread, I know they can't have milk, but are they also not allowed bread?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It probably wouldn't harm them, but it doesn't really have any nutrition for them either. If you do, I wouldn't offer more than a bite or two. There are better treats out there that would be more nutritious.


----------



## MoominMama (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, thank you!


----------

